# Plants not growing fast with hight light and high co2



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Ok My tank is 55g co2 reactor lots of pearling, high light 216w t5ho, dry ferts no3 4g, KH2P04 3g, K2S04 .3g every other day also trace and iron the other days. My problem Is the steam plants aren't growing fast only thing that is growing fast is the 3leaf clovers and the Cabomba furcata. Shouldn't the steams plants be growing faster with all that light and co2 do you need root tabs for them? Here is a list of plants I have in the tank.
ph 6.8-6.9
gh 17
kh 5
ammonia 0
temp 79.4
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata Cuba
Echinodorus Indian red
Cabomba furcata
Rotala sp singapore
Rotala sp Colorata
Ludwigia sp Guinea
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Ammania Sp Bonsai
Blyxa Japonica
Limnophila Aromatica
rotala Wallichii
Bacopa Colorata
12/30/09








1/16/10








1/22/10


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

How long has the tank been set up? It can take some time for the tank to mature and the plants to rev up.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Some plants grow much faster than others. For example, Ludwigia sp Guinea grows much slower than Cabomba furcata. 

Your plants are looking healthy in the photo. The Guinea staying alive and growing is a great sign you are doing things right.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

geeks_15 said:


> How long has the tank been set up? It can take some time for the tank to mature and the plants to rev up.


Well the tanks been up and running for a few years now but its been a planted tank for about 49days.


Brilliant said:


> Some plants grow much faster than others. For example, Ludwigia sp Guinea grows much slower than Cabomba furcata.
> 
> Your plants are looking healthy in the photo. The Guinea staying alive and growing is a great sign you are doing things right.


Thanks Brilliant I thought with all that light and good co2 things should grow a lot faster. But on the other hand I really don't have any algae only thing i really have is the dust algae on the glass and a few spot algae on some of the very slow growing plants.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

How much pearling are you getting?


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

A lot ever plant and even the driftwood spray bar drop checker has co2 all over it.


----------

